# Who's your favorite ROCK GUITARIST of all time?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Hendrix, Page, Vai , Allman ????

Who's your favorite?


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Easy one for me 
Eric Clapton


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The Fantastic Four:

Jimi Hendrix (anything)
Tony Iommi (esp. the first six Black Sabbath albums)
Eric Clapton (much prefer his incendiary pre-solo work, though)
Carlos Santana (up until 1978's Inner Secrets, then his creativity took a nose-dive after that)

Jeff Beck's nearly there based on his hard-rock output but he has piddled around with jazz rock/fusion too much for my liking.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Steve Rothery
Mike Oldfield

Do they count as 'rock'?


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

This question has always been a difficult one for me, In fact many times when I like a band I like the guitarist least, or like him more as songwriter than as guitarist

there are a few good ones but even with them I mostly still miss something


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

Lead guitarist: Brian May - i think this is largely down to him making his own guitars and therefore having his own unique sound that is immediately identifiable. In an era of flamboyant and flashing leads most end up sounding the same so i think it's quite something to have a unique edge. The other thing with Brian May is as Queen progressed as a band - less became more.

Jonny Greenwood of Radiohead would be a close second.

Favourite rhythm guitarist: Noel Gallagher mainly due to his song writing prowess and he did make me want to learn guitar.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Grady Runyan of Monoshock, Liquorball etc. Because I think he brought both rock'n'roll and the noisy acid guitar trip of Blue Cheer, Stooges, Pere Ubu, Melvins, Flipper, Hawkwind, Chrome, MC5 etc to the next level. Probably he's my favorite. I wish classical composer would listen to guitarists like him to understand what really an electric guitar can do in terms of sound





Roy Montgomery: because he's the master of the hypnotic psychedelic music made by guitarists like Manuel Gottsching





Duane Allman: for the groove of his solos (the second one after the organ solo here)





Peter Greene: because of that imaginary jungle on his The end of the game (best wah wah I've ever listened). A sort of more jazzy and visionary version of Jimi Hendrix





Marc Ribot: because he does the kind of abstract solos like the one of Tom Waits's Clap Hands


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Contenders for me are Marc Bolan, Angus Young, Henry Kaiser and David Lindley, but ultimately I'd probably say Jimmy Page!

/ptr


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

ptr said:


> Henry Kaiser


he has also a great curiosity and great taste for all kinds of guitar styles without preconceptions (and I've forgot to mention the guitarists who worked for Captain Beefheart. I've discovered many incredible guitarists (like Tisziji Munoz, D'Gary, Harvey Mandel) thanks to his site.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Of the guitar slingers that came from 60's blues boom then for me Peter Green was the best. Beautiful tone, very articulate and very unselfish he promoted Kirwan and Spencer as equal frontmen. Sadly his illness prevented him from achieving the legend status of some less worthy 'superstars'.
Other notables would include, Rory Gallagher, Brian May, early Alvin Lee and Mick Taylor who made the disastrous mistake of playing second fiddle to Jagger's ego. Jimmy Page was perhaps the most complete guitarist of them all, just look at his back catalogue. Of the newer ones I confess to not knowing a lot but Jack White seems to have the chops.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> The Fantastic Four:
> Jeff Beck's nearly there based on his hard-rock output but he has piddled around with jazz rock/fusion too much for my liking.


Somebody who created the masterpiece Blow By Blow certainly wasn't piddling around. Anyway, Jeff Beck is near the top of the heap for my ears. Frank Zappa is one of my other favorites. He never gets the accolades due to his many other talents, but he did a lot of amazing things on guitar that have never even been approached by other players. He was also the first to use a wah, wah pedal before Hendrix or anybody else. Robert Fripp has done a lot of interesting stuff as well, but I'm not too crazy about his guitar tones. And Bill Harkelroad, aka Zoot Horn Rollo with Captain Beefheart is a great player who pulled off a lot of very difficult material.

Mike Keneally has been my favorite for the past 20 years. Sorry, I couldn't just pick one player over the past 40 + years.

Clapton was great with Cream, but I never cared for his solo career. Jimmy Page was great with Led Zeppelin, even though he ripped off more stuff than anybody. But let's face it. He hasn't done jack **** for 30 + years.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

1) Jimmy Page
2) Johnny Marr
3) Marty Friedman
4) Travis Meeks
5) The Edge

There are so many other players I like a lot in different ways, but I'll leave it at that. Not based on who is the most skilled or the most innovative, simply a subjective list of whose guitar playing has moved and inspired me the most.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I always felt that Johnny Winter and Jimi Hendrix were the best, but I find myself much preferring to listen to Johnny Winter. Yes, Johnny is my all time favorite, bar none. But there are many great guitarists out there. I like Eric Clapton a lot too. Too many to name. But nothing is quite like Johnny's guitar.








Check out this You Tube of Johnny

and here is a slow tune.


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

Slash is pretty neat (music speaks for itself): 




Herman Li is also pretty cool. Even though lots of guitarists hate on him for unimaginative shredding, he does have his great moments and pushes the guitar into making some pretty wicked sounds.

Hendrix is king. 




David Gilmour for his PF work: 




Although Mike Oldfield is definitely no.1 if he's allowed. 



Too many guitar solos in that one to count...


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Page, Clapton, Hendrix, Howe, May, Van Halen, Gilmore etc.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Matsps said:


> Slash is pretty neat (music speaks for itself):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like Li's shredding much more than alot of shredders, like Satriani and Vai. I find much of Li's playing to be quite beautiful ^_^


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a bunch XD can't pick one at all

Jimi Hendrix, Frank Zappa, Mike Oldfield, Graham Coxon, Bradley Nowell, Tony Iommi, Martin Barre, Steve Howe, Jimmy Page, The Edge, David Gilmour, and Ichirou Agata. I adore them all <3


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Eric Johnson, Tony MacAlpine, Vinnie Moore, Steve Vai, Yngwie Malmseen, Joe Satriani, Marty Friedman, and Jason Becker are the big ones for me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Me I'd vote for Zappa as some have already mentioned- led the way for the likes of Steve Vai and Joe Satriani and the like.

Peter Green for Blues

Lobby Loyde as my rock selection. Lobby has been, (was) cited as an influence by the likes of Henry Rollins and Kurt Cobain


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Check out THIS guitarist! He even does some Hendrix in the mix. Plays a custom built guitar that is unique.

He has some great country music too: Highway Patrol


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

David Gilmour and Steve Ray Vaughan.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I'll go with a few just to get some lesser sung dudes in here, aside from my obvious first pick

Tony Iommi
duh

Steve Albini
Searing, ridiculous tone, tasteful obsession with harmonics. All about tension and release.
Seriously, listen. 



 



 Who else plays anything like this?

Rikk Agnew
For his staggering work in the first Christian Death album, before they became a joke band. It doesn't even sound like a guitar. Incredibly surreal playing.

Tom Fischer/Tom G Warrior
One of the few death/black metal guys who continued from where Tony Iommi left off, rather than coasting along in the emerging chromatic/tremolo-oriented idiom. Disgusting, nauseating use of bends and slides. Concrete slab guitar tone. Heavy heavy heavy.





That fop with the hair in Cocteau Twins
Weee! Noises!

Duane Denison
It's like this guy took the best aspects of King Crimson's guitarwork, shook off some of the fanciness, and fused it directly to the scuzzrock of The Stooges like a frankenstein's monster.

But I'm of the opinion the bass and drums animate the guitar. In a good band the guitarist doesn't matter without the rest. I don't really give a **** about "shredding," I'd rather listen to barnyard noises.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Michael Schenker, Jimmy Page, Jimi Hendrix in reverse order. 

Oh, and that John Williams chappie who doesn't compose Star Wars' music


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Rikk Agnew
> For his staggering work in the first Christian Death album, before they became a joke band. It doesn't even sound like a guitar. Incredibly surreal playing.


Interesting description, I know it's a classic but I've never listened to it. I will remedy.
I like Albini and especially Denison too (by the way the other day I've posted a song of Dazzling killmen, they were an amazing group that sound like an heavier version of Shellac and Jesus Lizard).
About Iommi, maybe his influence is more appartent in groups like Bedemon, Saint Vitus and that kind of stuff than the death/black genres.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Don't forget Derek Trucks

And Gary Moore


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Rory Gallagher is a favorite.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Probably Clapton if I had to pick one. Maybe Duane Allman. I would also put Keith Richards up there, although he is not technically flashy. 

I don't go in for the flashier stuff. Gotta have some blues in there somewhere.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> Probably Clapton if I had to pick one. Maybe Duane Allman. I would also put Keith Richards up there, although he is not technically flashy.
> 
> I don't go in for the flashier stuff. Gotta have some blues in there somewhere.


Totally with you.
Jimi, Eric, Duane, Rory, West.
Give us the touchy feely bluesy guys.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

Johnny Marr's work with The Smiths was absolute genius, that's my favorite


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

David Gilmour with his Fender Strat and Steve Vai with his Ibanez


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

oogabooha said:


> Johnny Marr's work with The Smiths was absolute genius, that's my favorite


Way to represent oogs! That distinct jangly Rickenbacker sound and Mozza's voice were seemingly destined for concomitance - if only, like a meteor hitting the atmosphere, for a short while.

For me, itza no-brainer:


----------



## Donata (Dec 28, 2013)

My picks are, Jimi Hendrix, Kirk Hammett, Eric Johnson, Carlos Santana, and Joe Satriani.


----------



## getth (Mar 12, 2014)

Eric Clapton, Carlos santana...
feel the good..


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Gilmour, Santana, Knopfler, Hackett, May.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Gilmour


Ditto. .


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Favourite Rock guitarist is Mike Oldfield. :tiphat:

Although most of his best work isn't really "rock" now I think about it.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I have really only two favorites, although I certainly have enjoyed others, but my favorites are Steve Howe of Yes and Asia fame and Phil Keaggy. Both are brilliant on any guitar they pick up or even styles of music.

Kevin


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

I couldn't say all time, but I would cite Jerry Cantrell as a current choice.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I listened to some James Gang and Barnstorm stuff earlier today - I'd quite forgotten how interesting a guitarist Joe Walsh was before wasting both his time and talent with the Eagles.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> I listened to some James Gang and Barnstorm stuff earlier today - I'd quite forgotten how interesting a guitarist Joe Walsh was before wasting both his time and talent with the Eagles.


I actually liked his guitar work on Hotel California as a teenager though later on he did, admittedly, fade BUT still managed a big hit with 'Life's been good' though 'that was it' after that ... sad, really, with work such as 'So far so good' paling his later solo efforts into insignificance imho.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Eric Clapton (Layla)


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

Since you didn't ask for the "best" guitarist and just my favourite, then it would be George Harrison. Otherwise, Hendrix and Clapton.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Another topic would be favorite non-blues rock guitarist. Sorry. Not a fan of the blues. It's way too predictable of a style. The 80's really branched out on what the guitar was capable of. Unfortunately, not many picked those players for some reason. I would say Uli Jon Roth and Ritchie Blackmore opened up new doors for more exotic playing.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Another topic would be favorite non-blues rock guitarist. Sorry. Not a fan of the blues.* It's way too predictable of a style*. The 80's really branched out on what the guitar was capable of. Unfortunately, not many picked those players for some reason. I would say Uli Jon Roth and Ritchie Blackmore opened up new doors for more exotic playing.


True, but not when it's combined with rock.
That's the style with the most feeling.
Hendrix, Clapton, Allman, West, Barre, Gallagher, Gilmore. Knopfler.
Intense feeling in their playing.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I got a more intense feeling of exploration.  See all the crazy scales out there that can be used for guitar solos.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Another topic would be favorite non-blues rock guitarist. Sorry. Not a fan of the blues. It's way too predictable of a style. The 80's really branched out on what the guitar was capable of. Unfortunately, not many picked those players for some reason. I would say Uli Jon Roth and Ritchie Blackmore opened up new doors for more exotic playing.


I love that you complain about the blues, and then mention one of THE MOST bluesy guitar players in rock music. It would be like lamenting the blues, and then praising Tony Iommi.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Both Uli Jon Roth and Ritchie Blackmore played some blues. But they also were one of the first to explore exotic scales. Those used in Classical Music. They influenced Yngwie Malmsteen and many of the great guitar players in the 80's. I should also mention Al Di Meola being one of the first to explore exotic scales though he isn't really rock. He is Jazz Fusion.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone mention EVH? He was so popular for awhile.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

QuietGuy said:


> Eric Clapton (Layla)


But is was Duane Allman who did the intro riff. Not a bad pair of guitarists to appear on the same song.

Layla is as much Duane Allman as Clapton.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> But is was Duane Allman who did the intro riff. Not a bad pair of guitarists to appear on the same song.


Maybe the most intense album I ever heard.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> But is was Duane Allman who did the intro riff. Not a bad pair of guitarists to appear on the same song.
> 
> Layla is as much Duane Allman as Clapton.


Mmmm, maybe. But it was Eric's band. And his vocals were amazing too.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Impossible for me to pick just one so I'll name a few of my top faves:

Jimi Hendrix, Jerry Garcia, John Frusciante, Jimmy Page and David Gilmore.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Impossible for me to pick just one so I'll name a few of my top faves:
> 
> Jimi Hendrix, Jerry Garcia, John Frusciante, Jimmy Page and David Gilmore.


Garcia, what a great player he was.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Another topic would be favorite non-blues rock guitarist. Sorry. Not a fan of the blues. It's way too predictable of a style. The 80's really branched out on what the guitar was capable of. Unfortunately, not many picked those players for some reason. I would say Uli Jon Roth and Ritchie Blackmore opened up new doors for more exotic playing.


You're right about the fact that the blues rock guitarists don't shine for creativity in their solos (I have some problem with guitarists like Clapton, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Gallagher, Winter etc for that reason), but you can find also things like Robert Pete Williams with his completely unpredictable style or captain beefheart and his blues avantgarde. Especially in jazz music blues could be used to do very sophisticated things.
Just because we're talking of guitarists:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Hurray for Beefheart and all the old Blues/Gospel masters.






Another Hurray for the underappreciated Argentinian master, A. Yupanqui.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> It would be like lamenting *the blues*, and then praising Tony Iommi.


I think you meant to say heavy metal there.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Robert Johnson
BB King
Leadbelly
Lightnin Hopkins
John Lee Hooker
Muddy Waters
SRV

What's that about blues guitar?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Here are some tracks of those I feel explored outside the box in the 70's.
Deep Purple - Highway Star. The keyboard solo took all the exotic parts. But the guitar parts are incredible as well.




Rainbow - Stargazer. More Ritchie Blackmore switching bands. Rainbow. The whole song is quite exotic. 




Scorpions - The Sails of Charon. Love this track. Uli Jon Roth rocking out right from the start. 




Al DI Meola - Race With the Devil on a Spanish Highway. Jazz Fusion but this track rocks.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

tdc said:


> I think you meant to say heavy metal there.


No, if you've ever listened to Tony's playing, you'd hear the clear blues idiom at work in his riffs and solos. Just listen to anything from the first few Black Sabbath records.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> No, if you've ever listened to Tony's playing, you'd hear the clear blues idiom at work in his riffs and solos. Just listen to anything from the first few Black Sabbath records.


Oh, I agree Iommi's playing is fairly bluesy. His style (like so many others of that era) was heavily influenced by the 1966 album _John Mayall and the Bluesbreakers featuring Eric Clapton_. That said he is generally considered to be a heavy metal guitarist though he is unique and different than most other metal guitarists so I thought your analogy would've just made more sense if you would've said heavy metal there. It still works though.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Itullian said:


> Mmmm, maybe. But it was Eric's band. And his vocals were amazing too.


I agree with that. I was just talking about the guitar work on Layla.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> I agree with that. I was just talking about the guitar work on Layla.


True, but also note that Eric and Whitlock wrote most of the original material and
Duane didn't start playing until track 4, so Bell Bottom Blues and Keep on Growing are Erics, I believe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

I've been racking my brains, but I can't think of one. When they play in an ensemble, they're no more important than their fellow musicians or the music they're playing, and when they're playing solo...it's tedious. If I were to say Jonny Greenwood and Thom Yorke, what I'd really be saying is that I like Radiohead.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Beyond the obvious choice (Jimi Hendrix), I like 

Keith Richards
Pete Townshend
Jimmy Page
Robby Krieger


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I forgot Robin Trower. Love his playing.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Robert Fripp, Allan Holdsworth (with Soft Machine and UK)


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

EdwardBast said:


> Allan Holdsworth (with Soft Machine and UK)


Imho Holdsworth is better on his own album where besides his dazzling technique that often sound excessive one can hear his harmonic originality (ok, I know I've said it other times, sorry ).


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Is Holdsworth really a rock guitarist? The only similarity to rock is his tone and volume.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Is Holdsworth really a rock guitarist? The only similarity to rock is his tone and volume.


Besides the fact that he played with many rock bands, another one is that he doesn't swing. Many have a problem labeling his music (I've heard many asking your same question but with "jazz" instead of "rock") and he's clearly a very original musician, but to me jazz rock is a good definition of what he does.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Swing seems to me to be irrelevant at this stage of the game. Holdsworth is a jazz guitarist as far as I'm concerned. He's an improviser, and a chord melody master of the highest caliber.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Swing seems to me to be irrelevant at this stage of the game.


It's irrelevant for Holdsworth and for me and you as listeners, it's not irrelevant for a genre where swing is one of the main characteristics that defines that music. And consider also that he tries to avoid completely the blues.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Jazz fusion is the correct label.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

It hasn't been one of the main characteristics for the past 45 years. I believe there are other issues that have kept Holdsworth from reaching a larger audience in the jazz or rock world for that matter. Even a lot of so called "progressive rock" fans only like his sideman work.

Plus, a lot of people just don't like fusion, which is what they equate Holdsworth's music with. I suppose he'll always only appeal to guitar players for the most part, because they're the only ones who will put in the time for concentrated listening to reap the rewards.


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Scott Henderson is an absolute monster on guitar. Love Jeff Beck as well. Oh, and Frank Zappa... truly one of the most underrated and uniquely innovative guitarists of his day. Case in point: the Shut Up And Play Yer Guitar album; And the instrumental Rat Tomago from his Sheik Yer Booty album. And, of course, Steve Vai.

And Michael Hedges still stands as the most original and innovative acoustic guitar player of all time IMO.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

norman bates said:


> Imho Holdsworth is better on his own album where besides his dazzling technique that often sound excessive one can hear his harmonic originality (ok, I know I've said it other times, sorry ).





starthrower said:


> Is Holdsworth really a rock guitarist? The only similarity to rock is his tone and volume.


You guys have pretty much thrashed this one out already, but: The reason why I wrote "with Soft Machine and UK" is because I wouldn't classify the rest of Holdsworth's work as rock, and even some of his playing with Soft Machine isn't comfortable there. The quality of his playing is consistent whatever the category. But collaborating on compositions by others (Wetton, Jobson, Hopper, Ratledge, etc.) elicited some great playing that otherwise wouldn't have been conceived or heard.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Watched a documentary last night on the album "apostrophy" and "over nite sensation" by Frank Zappa. They are both in my collection, but I don't play anything but classical these days. 
It did remind me though what an absolute fantastic guitarplayer this man was. He could do the perfect blues, rock, psychedelica and classical. I sure will dig up some of his albums from the crates. Greatest guitarist, teacher of Steve Vai and many others, no doubt
Watermelon in easter hay has been my fav solo for a very long time, still is.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

Katie said:


> Way to represent oogs! That distinct jangly Rickenbacker sound and Mozza's voice were seemingly destined for concomitance - if only, like a meteor hitting the atmosphere, for a short while.
> 
> For me, itza no-brainer:
> View attachment 36913


(I didn't see this until now)

I agree, it was short, but very poignant on the art of recording technique and how to nail down the right guitar sound. god bless the riff and guitar tone of "heaven knows i'm miserable now"!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't understand all the complaints for guitarists that are highly gifted at their instrument and willing to show it off some. I never tire of the sound. I guess that is why I can't get enough of it.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> I don't understand all the complaints for guitarists that are highly gifted at their instrument and willing to show it off some. I never tire of the sound. I guess that is why I can't get enough of it.


Well, I suppose that you answered yourself in the second two sentences. The sound and the technical playing are two separable parts of the music, and some people see that extensive technical prowess as more self-indulgent than interesting. No harm in liking what you like, but I've been worn out on that stuff for what feels like the rest of my life--just rubs me the wrong way. I prefer more simplistic, direct solos that aren't so strenuous (I guess that's why I've also never been fond of Paganini's caprices).


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Tony Levin, if you are into bass


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> I don't understand all the complaints for guitarists that are highly gifted at their instrument and willing to show it off some. I never tire of the sound. I guess that is why I can't get enough of it.


Yeah, if a guitarist is really good, you want to hear a lot of their guitar. That is why i like Johnny Winter so much. Derek Trucks is a great guitarist, fantastic in fact, but he holds back too much for me.

Didn't Steve Vai play with Zappa's band for a while? Yeah Zappa has some mind blowing guitar.

Hey here is some freaky guitar for ya (special thanks to cwarchc. I looked up Tony Levin and found this):


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> I don't understand all the complaints for guitarists that are highly gifted at their instrument and willing to show it off some. I never tire of the sound. I guess that is why I can't get enough of it.


I just don't really care much for most purely virtuoso music. Its impressive at first, but then the music tends to bore beyond the amazing skills required to pull it off. Thats obviously not the case for all virtuosic music. Chopin's etudes are amazing, and they require huge piano skill. But most of the shredder guitarists I find unbelievably dull. I'd rather listen to Kurt Cobain's playing over Joe Satriani any day, because I'm going to get alot more interesting things coming from Kurt's sloppy playing than from Satriani's nigh flawless, but rather bland playing.

That isn't a slam on all highly skilled, virtuoso guitarists though. I love Steve Howe and Eddie Van Halen, who are both true virtuosos, and of course there's Jimi Hendrix and Frank Zappa, who while probably not being virtuosos in the same sense as Vai or Satriani, are still beasts on the instrument.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Kurt Cobain is right on the top of the list of most overrated guitarist imo. I can't think of anyone hyped in that field worse than that.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, I mean, you might as well throw Buzz Osborne in there. He's better, and arguably you wouldn't have Nirvana without him... or 90% percent of sludge metal for that matter.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Kurt Cobain is right on the top of the list of most overrated guitarist imo. I can't think of anyone hyped in that field worse than that.


Who hypes Kurt's guitar playing? He's hyped as a singer and performer and composer. People hardly ever mention his guitar playing.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Yeah, I mean, you might as well throw Buzz Osborne in there. He's better, and arguably you wouldn't have Nirvana without him... or 90% percent of sludge metal for that matter.


Ummm for that last comment I think you mean "Tony Iommi"


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

neoshredder said:


> I don't understand all the complaints for guitarists that are highly gifted at their instrument and willing to show it off some. I never tire of the sound. I guess that is why I can't get enough of it.


In my case (I'm not sure how many complaints there've been; I'll not speak for anyone else) it's the composition I want to listen to, not the instrument, or the person behind the instrument. For me, great guitarists are those who work _with _a rock band, not in front of one.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

MacLeod said:


> In my case (I'm not sure how many complaints there've been; I'll not speak for anyone else) it's the composition I want to listen to, not the instrument, or the person behind the instrument. For me, great guitarists are those who work _with _a rock band, not in front of one.


Perfectly said. That isn't to say that pyrotechnics are out, but when the guitar is the only thing given time to shine, the only thing treated as important, and you could virtually replace the whole backing band with a Casio auto-accompaniment and call it a day... as is the case I've seen with music by many of the show-offs. Sometimes you get a whole band of show-offs, like Steve Vai's recent ensembles, and that can lead to a decent balance, even if alot of the music does feel like a virtuosic circle-jerk.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Yay pentatonics


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> Ummm for that last comment I think you mean "Tony Iommi"


You seriously think one guitarist being influential means another can't be?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> Perfectly said. That isn't to say that pyrotechnics are out, but when the guitar is the only thing given time to shine, the only thing treated as important, and you could virtually replace the whole backing band with a Casio auto-accompaniment and call it a day... as is the case I've seen with music by many of the show-offs. Sometimes you get a whole band of show-offs, like Steve Vai's recent ensembles, and that can lead to a decent balance, even if alot of the music does feel like a virtuosic circle-jerk.


I like both. Great guitarist that work well with a band and great guitarist that lead the band. What I don't care for are bands with a guitarist who can't do solos.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> ... but when the guitar is the only thing given time to shine, the only thing treated as important, and you could virtually replace the whole backing band with a Casio auto-accompaniment and call it a day...


Doesn't work for me. Johnny Winter once had a producer surreptitiously replace his drummer with a drum machine (Album is Winter of '88) and you can tell. As the bumper sticker I recently saw says, "Drum Machines Have no Soul." Gotta have a real backing band that is competent. They don't have to be superstar players themselves, just competent. Then the star lead guitarist can really shine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

neoshredder said:


> I like both. Great guitarist that work well with a band and great guitarist that lead the band. What I don't care for are bands with a guitarist who can't do solos.


I think we all want bands with guitarists that can do solos - but we don't all want bands with guitarists that feel compelled to do solos to excess. I accept, however, that for some listeners, the definition of 'rock' is the performing of solos.



Florestan said:


> Doesn't work for me. Johnny Winter once had a producer surreptitiously replace his drummer with a drum machine (Album is Winter of '88) and you can tell. As the bumper sticker I recently saw says, "Drum Machines Have no Soul." Gotta have a real backing band that is competent. They don't have to be superstar players themselves, just competent. Then the star lead guitarist can really shine.


Drum machines are not inferior to drummers - unless they are being used as a mere substitute. And it may be the role of some competent bands to provide backing for their axeman, but not necessarily.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

MacLeod said:


> I think we all want bands with guitarists that can do solos


count me 'out'!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> count me 'out'!


Why? I wasn't wanting guitarists that _do _do solos, just ones that have the capability.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> Drum machines are not inferior to drummers - unless they are being used as a mere substitute. And it may be the role of some competent bands to provide backing for their axeman, but not necessarily.


A matter of opinion, and as I said, it doesn't work for me. I prefer the guitarist who does plenty of solos, but not just solos, and is backed by simplicity, a drummer and a bass guitar. 
Here is a great example of a fantastic guitarist backed by a competent band.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> Why? I wasn't wanting guitarists that _do _do solos, just ones that have the capability.


I don't require guitarists who can play guitar. Flipper couldn't play their instruments and they're one of the best punk bands of the 80s. They hung on to some semblance of near-competence for dear life and that was enough of a platform for them to spew bored suburban nihilistic black humor in a totally compelling way.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I don't require guitarists who can play guitar. Flipper couldn't play their instruments and they're one of the best punk bands of the 80s. They hung on to some semblance of near-competence for dear life and that was enough of a platform for them to spew bored suburban nihilistic black humor in a totally compelling way.


one of the best examples of guitar playing i like to cite when talking about the great timbres that can result from rock music is actually a perfect example of not being "technically" good at the guitar

behold


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Well obviously I'm outnumbered. This isn't a guitar forum though. So that explains the lack of importance of guitar playing in rock music explained around here.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Well obviously I'm outnumbered. This isn't a guitar forum though. So that explains the lack of importance of guitar playing in rock music explained around here.


Well I think the underlying commentary here is that its possible to be highly creative as a guitarist in a band without soloing or even being especially virtuosic - and I can agree with that. At this stage guitar soloing has been done to death in so many ways as a result a soloist now has to be particularly skilled to not sound like they are just belting out a stream of musical cliches. What is more important are fresh and creative musical ideas. If a guitarist has both then that's great. I've always admired guitarists like Johnny Marr who has tons of technical skill, but finds ways to be virtuosic and highly expressive in his playing without needing to do a lot of soloing.

I have nothing against either approach (in terms of soloing or not) as long as the player sounds like they have good fresh musical ideas and can clearly express them (within the context of well written songs/music).


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I don't require guitarists who can play guitar.


_You _may not...but in fairness, the OP's question implies that we give consideration to those that do.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

tdc said:


> Well I think the underlying commentary here is that its possible to be highly creative as a guitarist in a band without soloing or even being especially virtuosic - and I can agree with that. At this stage guitar soloing has been done to death in so many ways as a result a soloist now has to be particularly skilled to not sound like they are just belting out a stream of musical cliches. What is more important are fresh and creative musical ideas. If a guitarist has both then that's great. I've always admired guitarists like Johnny Marr who has tons of technical skill, but finds ways to be virtuosic and highly expressive in his playing without needing to do a lot of soloing.
> 
> I have nothing against either approach (in terms of soloing or not) as long as the player sounds like they have good fresh musical ideas and can clearly express them (within the context of well written songs/music).


I agree, it's not a matter of disliking those musicians with a great technique, but just those who have that technique but when they play you can listen only cliches. 
By the way there are things that are much more difficult to play than just a single line solo. I'd like to see many shredders playing a song in chord melody, I suspect that many would not even know where to start.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Florestan said:


> Doesn't work for me. Johnny Winter once had a producer surreptitiously replace his drummer with a drum machine (Album is Winter of '88) and you can tell. As the bumper sticker I recently saw says, "Drum Machines Have no Soul." Gotta have a real backing band that is competent. They don't have to be superstar players themselves, just competent. Then the star lead guitarist can really shine.


I was meaning that the accompaniment was so dry and unimaginative that it my as well be that dead simple auto-accompaniment from a Casio keyboard. Also, anybody that says a drum machine doesn't have soul... well drums don't either X3 that would be the musicians operating those instruments that have soul. A DJ or other musician operating or programming a drum machine can do so in extremely expressive ways just as much as a drummer on a kit can.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

regressivetransphobe said:


> You seriously think one guitarist being influential means another can't be?


Did I say that? nope.

I was just pointing out that your example was pretty hyperbolic, by suggesting one that could unquestionably fit that bill.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> I like both. Great guitarist that work well with a band and great guitarist that lead the band. What I don't care for are bands with a guitarist who can't do solos.


Any guitarist can do solos. Do you mean a band with a guitarist who doesn't jack off his instrument to show off how much he's practiced his scales and excercises?  Or do you mean a band with a guitarist who just doesn't play a prominent, improvisational (sounding) section of each tune?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> _You _may not...but in fairness, the OP's question implies that we give consideration to those that do.


I know. But in context of my post, someone made the assumption we all want guitarists who can play solos, so I objected because that's incorrect. I have nothing but consideration and haven't told anyone what to think.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> Any guitarist can do solos. Do you mean a band with a guitarist who doesn't jack off his instrument to show off how much he's practiced his scales and excercises?  Or do you mean a band with a guitarist who just doesn't play a prominent, improvisational (sounding) section of each tune?


Play good solos. Some of those punk bands have poor guitarists. It's almost like it's not punk enough if you are good at your instrument.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Play good solos. Some of those punk bands have poor guitarists. It's almost like it's not punk enough if you are good at your instrument.


Well, it would be poor playing if they were trying to accurately play somebody else's music, but they're doing their own thing so can you really say what they do is wrong? Can you really call them poor in their own idiom?


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Fair point, Burning Desire. I like Johnny Ramone's work a lot - better than such huge names like Steve Vai or Joe Satriani.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

An hypnotic improvisation of Henry Kaiser


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

BurningDesire said:


> Well, it would be poor playing if they were trying to accurately play somebody else's music, but they're doing their own thing so can you really say what they do is wrong? Can you really call them poor in their own idiom?


Maybe they are trying to play other's songs, but they're just poor players…. Try to play a complex piece - it comes out like unrecognizable crap - oh look, original work!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Vesuvius said:


> Maybe they are trying to play other's songs, but they're just poor players…. Try to play a complex piece - it comes out like unrecognizable crap - oh look, original work!


do you think that they can't play?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Steve Vai....................................................


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

John Petrucci, Alexi Laiho, Zakk Wylde


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

Compile the four guitarists from the last 2 posts, enter them into some bizzaro-world guitarist generator, thus yielding the opposite, and this new guitarist would probably be in my top 5.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

norman bates said:


> do you think that they can't play?


I was being a bit facetious.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Vesuvius said:


> Maybe they are trying to play other's songs, but they're just poor players…. Try to play a complex piece - it comes out like unrecognizable crap - oh look, original work!


Thats actually somewhat of a compositional technique I've used at times XD Where I attempt to play a tune I haven't heard in ages, from memory, by ear. And what comes out is a mutation of the original idea thats in many ways new, and may wind up in a piece. X3


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

drvLock said:


> John Petrucci, Alexi Laiho, Zakk Wylde


John Petrucci... The lead guitarist in Dream Theater? A Long time ago, I played some of their music and about a minute into it, I began having horrible visions of gay (as in 'happy') unicorns galloping through lush, green forests underneath majestic rainbows.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Frank Zappa is another guitarist worth mentioning.


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Zappa
Fred Frith
Holdsworth
Mike Keneally
Fripp
Frederik Thorendal
Phil Miller
Steve Hillage
Franco Mussida
Mike Johnson (Thinking Plague)
Nils Frykdahl
Tim Smith (Cardiacs)
McLaughlin

but ultimately, Zappa.


----------



## Nightman (Apr 29, 2014)

Steve Vai, Joe Satriani, Tony Iommi, Jimmy Page, Ritchie Blackmore, Michael Schenker, Brendon Small, Larry Lalonde, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Pete Townshend, Alex Lifeson, Paul Gilbert, David Gilmore, Jimi Hendrix, Gary Rossington, Buckethead and Joe Bonamassa in no particular order. I'm terrible at narrowing down lists...


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Play good solos. Some of those punk bands have poor guitarists. It's almost like it's not punk enough if you are good at your instrument.


I get that feeling from Rock as a whole.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Jimi Hendrix is the clear first choice here 

I don't care for metal guitarists and their high speed solos.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I am nuts about Lou Reed's controlled guitar feedback. He gives us a heartrending display in a duet he did with John Cale on piano. What a beautiful song... (We are) forever changed.

Lou Reed and John Cale - Forever Changed

Also, I used to be equally nuts about Frank Zappa's guitar antics. While I haven't listened to him that much anymore, I still think he must be one of the best.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

My favorites often do not coincide with "the best."

Fav's are (in no particular order):

Gary Moore (amazing that blues aficionados do not include this man. Very few I have heard matches his soulfulness, depth, and virtuosity all in one).

Satriani
SRV
Mark Knopfler (One of my favorite song writers. The man has an "organic" sound that is as natural as one can get. Nothing he does is forced or contrived)

Brian May
Howe
Greg Lake (highly underrated IMO).

VARICK


----------



## sankalp (Apr 10, 2014)

Eric Clapton n David Gilmour


----------



## Trev Edwards (May 3, 2014)

Stevie Ray Vaughan. Could play and had a great singing voice.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Hendrix, Richards, Diddley, Wray.


----------



## KnulpJose (May 19, 2014)

Frank Zappa, Jimi Hendrix, David Gilmour and Page.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Wes Montgomery
Terje Rypdal
Django Reinhardt
Charlie Christian
Kenny Burrell
Pat Martino
Mads Eriksen


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Wes Montgomery
> Terje Rypdal
> Django Reinhardt
> Charlie Christian
> ...


With jazz in general I more or less echo the sentiments PetrB posted about Chopin in another thread: "_Much more fun/interesting to play (on an instrument) than to listen to"_. There is some great jazz but a lot of it is just sheer wankery at its most intellectual.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Favorite Rock Guitarists:

Player: Robert Fripp - his 1995 Soundscapes Vol.2 A Blessing of Tears (Discipline Global Mobile DGM 9506) is a mournful, meditative trip. 

Composer: Frank Zappa - his The Yellow Shark album. The Ensemble Modern was the absolute right choice for perfoming his Times Beach, Food Gathering in Post-Indusrial America, and of course the G-Spot Tornado.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I can't believe I forgot perhaps my favorite non classical artist: Prince. One of the most underrated guitarists of all time, yet one of the best. Also, just one of the best musicians out there, period.

Looking at some of these posts, and having gone through a bunch of his albums lately, I must agree with Frank Zappa. Another extremely underrated guitarist.

The only problem I have with Zappa musically is that his music falls into one of three categories:

1. Brilliant/genius
2. Funny/humorous
3. Utter crap/nonsense

Every once in a while, he managed to put all three into one song. I guess that takes a form of brilliance in and of itself.

V


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

There's an obligation to mention Satriani. Definitely one of the most technically advanced Rock guitarists today.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

tdc said:


> With jazz in general I more or less echo the sentiments PetrB posted about Chopin in another thread: "_Much more fun/interesting to play (on an instrument) than to listen to"_. There is some great jazz but a lot of it is just sheer wankery at its most intellectual.


I'm sorry you feel that way! I love listening to jazz.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Me! Ive been playing for 40 years and still get more joy out of hitting a power chord in A than listening to anyone else. 

Blackmore Page Trower Iommi Hillage Mclaughlin and the rest are ok too!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

science said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way! I love listening to jazz.


I could subscribe the second part, but I know also that there's a lot more than "some" great jazz.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Terry Kath, formerly of the band Chicago.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Jimmy Page with that double-headed axe.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

PoisonIV said:


> Jimmy Page with that double-headed axe.


He's overrated to a ridiculous degree. Live, his playing was sloppy and he didn't do himself any favors by picking up a nasty heroin habit. Terje Rypdal and Allan Holdsworth would play circles around him.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

It may be that all rock guitarists are overrated, given that there are so many good ones out there.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Nobody's mentioned Richard Hawley yet. I saw him at the Hackney Empire last year- I was in the front row and we briefly made eye contact- I was on a high for days afterwards!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> He's overrated to a ridiculous degree. Live, his playing was sloppy and he didn't do himself any favors by picking up a nasty heroin habit. Terje Rypdal and Allan Holdsworth would play circles around him.


The object lesson to learn here though is that Jimmy Page is world famous, the other two are in the "Who?" territory. Its not technical ability that pays the rent on yer average rock star mansion.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm going to act like the question asked was favorite rock/blues guitarist. In that case, my favorite at this point in time is Robert Cray. It used to be Stevie Ray Vaughan but I've grown to become obsessed with Cray's stinging staccato attack on the strings and wailing vibrato. More on the rock side, I would say Jimmy Page.


----------



## 38157 (Jul 4, 2014)

Rory Gallagher. His slide playing is beautiful. Denny Walley (of Captain Beefheart's Magic Band and Zappa) also - he is starting to show his age but is nevertheless, unbelievable slide guitarist. I know a Denny Walley line when I hear one (which sadly isn't often enough).


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Clapton. I like him as a singer, too.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> Clapton. I like him as a singer, too.


I really like his From the Cradle album. Lot of great blues numbers.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

science said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way! I love listening to jazz.


A lot of it is great to listen to, but I generally get a lot more enjoyment out of _attempting_ to play it. For example lately I've been putting on a Wes Montgomery concert from '65 and _trying_ to play with it - its pretty mind blowing stuff. I wish I could track down notation or tabs for some of those riffs because I can't figure them out. I love guys like Montgomery and Reinhardt as much or more than any rock guitarist. I think Lope De Aguirre posting a bunch of jazz guys in a rock thread inspired me to simply point out that something being more intellectual and complex doesn't make it inherently better. I notice a lot of musicians into jazz get fairly elitist and appear to start playing things just to be advanced, this often strikes me as musicians who like to be competitive and "pat each other on the back", more so than create music that moves the listener and can be widely enjoyed. A lot of it strikes me as more or less wankery - just like one might find in a hair metal band from the '80's - just more complex. This doesn't mean I don't enjoy listening to a lot of jazz. I just don't think the music is inherently superior to rock because of its complexity, and if one can't think of any ROCK guitarists to list in a thread of favorites - start a jazz guitarist thread. Listing all jazz players in a rock thread implies there are no rock guitarists worth mentioning and I disagree.


----------



## bombino (Jul 6, 2014)

Vesteralen said:


> Clapton. I like him as a singer, too.


Eric Clapton for me too. I really like A7X's lead guitarist too.


----------



## PabloElFlamenco (Jun 5, 2014)

I must give a particularly lacklustre reply: Jimi. 
Other ones? 
OK, Eric Clapton, Carlos Santana, Steve Howe, Frank Zappa. But I haven't heard all of the guitarists in the world, so...


----------



## 38157 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm always baffled by the popularity of Clapton. His playing is very fluid and technically impressive, but I find his lines boring. His melodic invention, I think, is very limited and he gets stuck in a harmonic rut (from what I have heard, anyway), despite him obviously being very proficient with his fingers.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Donald (Buck Dharma) Roeser of Blue Oyster Cult. "Dominance and Submission" is one of the greatest rock'n'roll songs of all time and the guitar solo is awesome. Godzilla is the one you know.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Mark Knopfler - Dire Straits and Solo

For guitar, I look at him the way most people look at Hendrix, Gilmour, or Clapton. For songwriting, I look at him the way most people look at Bob Dylan or John Lennon.

He didn't inspire me to play guitar, but he inspired me to keep at it. He showed me you didn't need a full stack and extreme distortion to be a great rock guitarist. He also showed me you didn't need a pick to do extreme solos.

Musically, his playing says more than any shredder. It's all very tasteful, and he really doesn't do it to be flashy. He's not flexing his ego when he plays.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I never cared for Dire Straits, but enjoyed his guitar when he played for Bob Dylan. Never heard him solo. Will have to check it out.


----------



## PabloElFlamenco (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks SalieriIsInnocent: I forgot Mark Knopfler, of course he belongs in the list...
Paul


----------



## captain charles ryder (Jul 20, 2014)

Jimmy Page for sure. Very interesting musician.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

does anybody knows Matt Resnicoff? I'm listening to the samples of his The history of now and it sounds really intriguing, something like Marc Ribot meets Primus or something like that, I don't know.
http://www.resnicoff.com/music/which-one/


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I like Clapton's 60's and 70's stuff, but after that, he just got all adult contemporary and started trying to be B.B.King. Listen to Cream, and then listen to a new Clapton album, and it doesn't even sound like the same guy. Mark Knopfler still sounds the same as he did on his first album, albeit more folksy.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Hendrix.



SalieriIsInnocent said:


> I like Clapton's 60's and 70's stuff.


Love his tone on the Mayall LP ("Beano") and the first Cream album.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Jimi Hendrix
Carlos Santana
Richard Thompson


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here are two of the greatest guitarists (Jimi and Johnny):








Rumor was that they were in awe of each other.

That might be Tommy Shannon's bass that Jimi has hold of. There is an article about Jimi borrowing Tommy's bass and how he played it not like a lead guitarist would play a bass guitar, but like a bass player would. And here is Tommy playing what appears to be that same bass with Johnny:


----------

